# Arbor A-Frame



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm about to get this board (66kg/145lb) it seems perfect for my type of riding...*anybody has the same and can advice on pros/cons? *
currently riding a Ride Control 155.
getting an A-Frame 162 cm

Thanks!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

a-frame is a pretty big stick, no? my personal opinion - having never ridden the board so take it for what it's worth - is that a 162cm deck is going to be too burly for you at 145 pounds.

Now, maybe I've been riding the wrong size all my life, but 162ish fits me pretty good and my weight has been all over the map between 190 and 225.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I get that size with my weight on their size-chart...I will keep my old one for spring days and stuff...but a longer stick will help in the POW  I can go down to the 158 eventually.

Thanks for the advice...I was looking for an A-Frame owner.....


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd just be hesitant to take that range at face-value, IMO advertising that a particular board is good for anyone who weighs between 134 pounds and 213 pounds is kind of BS, like they want to show the widest possible range in order to appeal to the greatest number of buyers. Maybe that's just the cynic in me...

Then again, if you just want it for a powder stick maybe it will work out. What's powder? Seriously, we don't see that in Michigan. Like maybe once or twice a year. Usually when I'm at work.

Hopefully someone who's got one and is closer to your size can weigh in (no pun intended). 

Cheers - and I'll stop jacking your thread now and go back to counting down the days to snow


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

lol dude...no problem and thanks for the input...I love talking about it as much as you do...Powder is the stuff I had under my board consistently this weekend...struggling on it on my 155...the longer board should help a lot...but probably 158 is more realistic...at 61Kg I am at the beginning of the minimum weight of the 162


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

were you in Southern Hemi somewhere? [jealous!!]


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

North California...near San Francisco


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Go with the 158 for sure. A-Frame is a stiff stick too, so you'll struggle with a 163.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I definitely did my friend...The A FRAME is now standing behind me, new wax still to scrape and new bindings....All I miss it the winter...



http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/30403-got-frame.html



Triple8Sol said:


> Go with the 158 for sure. A-Frame is a stiff stick too, so you'll struggle with a 163.


----------

